

"The easier college gets, the dumber you look for not having a degree". - dexen
http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2728#comic

======
sp332
Might want to delete this one and start over with the correct link:
[http://www.smbc-comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2729#c...](http://www.smbc-
comics.com/index.php?db=comics&id=2729#comic)

